# Any good recipes for porkchops in the oven?



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

anyone????


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

You can do them in a stew like most other pork, or...
score the top of the chops lightly, and rub in garlic salt, and a little oil onto any fat. Preheat your oven to about 320F. Glaze chops with maple syrup, and roast with peppers and onions for about 45 minutes to an hour dependant on thickness of the pork. Serve with Tex Mex or Spicy Rice. Mmmmm...


----------



## SlimDiesel (Apr 13, 2005)

Got a recipe for a delicious Rosemary Pork Roast that I translated to pork chops pretty well. Of course they come out better on the grill, but tasty in the oven also.

You need:
1 large garlic clove, minced
3 teaspoons dried rosemary leaves, crumbled
3 teaspoons dried marjoram leaves
¼ teaspoon coarsely ground black pepper
Olive Oil
Paprika

Take the garlic, rosemary, marjoram and pepper and combine in a small bowl. I always like to coat my chops with some olive oil then rub the concoction onto the pork. Cook in preheated 325°F oven. Don't ask for times cause I go by looks and temp. When they look good take em out sprinkle a little paprika. Salt and pepper to taste.

Serve that with some roasted dill red skinned potatoes and thems some good eats. For afterwards I'd fire up one of the Monte's you got from altbier with a good cup of joe.


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Sorry I can't be of any help. To me pork chops are just meant to be fried


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

catfishm2 said:


> Sorry I can't be of any help. To me pork chops are just meant to be fried


Mark you old country boy, makem and I'll eatem. Luvsem fried as well.. Maybe pour a brew on them. Nice strong stogie and a nice stiff Jack and coke. Oh yeah and some gravy, thick lumpy sausage gravy like mom makes. Whoops sorry bout going on. Lumpy and Slim has some good recipes for the more refined civilized BOTL's. :r


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Personally, I prefer to fry 'em, but some of us have to try and make other people believe we are refined, and come up with cock-eyed recipes from what ever is in the fridge. However, I have so far failed to come up with a recipe quite as knicker loosening as the ones you see in the adverts. Vomit Inducing yes, although this one isn't too bad. I figure Grim's from Alabama, and if memory and Tinsel Town serve me correct, they eat chitlins in Bama, don't they? Anything's gotta be better than chitlins.


----------



## SlimDiesel (Apr 13, 2005)

Lumpold said:


> Anything's gotta be better than chitlins.


Just add some hot sauce and they's edible.
And FloydP, you best take that back about bein of the refined nature, I've eaten squirrel. Sausage gravy is a food group to me. One of my favorite meals is my grampa's fried chops with his fried version of potatoes O'Brien on top smothered in sausage gravy. It ain't right without the potatoes.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

SlimDiesel said:


> Just add some hot sauce and they's edible.
> And FloydP, you best take that back about bein of the refined nature, I've eaten squirrel. Sausage gravy is a food group to me. One of my favorite meals is my grampa's fried chops with his fried version of potatoes O'Brien on top smothered in sausage gravy. It ain't right without the potatoes.


Well bang my cat, I stand corrected Slim, have you ever eaten the brains of those tree rats? Taste a bit like liver. I take it back buddy yer certainly one of us.

BTW, I don't have a cat.

Disclaimer: At no point during this thread were any animal molested or harmed in any way shape or form. Thank you, now back to your regularly scheduled sillyness.


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

have you ever eaten the brains of those tree rats? Taste a bit like liver. 



Squirrel brains and scrambled eggs, oh yeah. Hey Frank, do you think you could talk Anita into making us some cornbread too?


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

catfishm2 said:


> have you ever eaten the brains of those tree rats? Taste a bit like liver.
> 
> Squirrel brains and scrambled eggs, oh yeah. Hey Frank, do you think you could talk Anita into making us some cornbread too?


Yeah buddy, maybe a glass of buttermilk with cornbread in it too... ******* cuisine...


----------

